

I'm seeing other people's photos in my Dropbox account on the iOS Mobile App - floetic

Ummmmm, while scrolling through images in my Camera Uploads folder I&#x27;m seeing other people&#x27;s photos in my folder as well! How do I know if other&#x27;s aren&#x27;t seeing my folder? I was wondering if someone was using my account, but these photos are nowhere to be seen on the web or any desktop running Dropbox.<p>Has anyone encountered this? Seriously thinking of removing important &#x2F; unencrypted documents off of Dropbox.<p>This is for version 2.3.1 on iOS.
======
ParanoidFrank
It is just metadata now made public, do not fear.

